# Please HELP. COOLER MASTER Silent Pro M2 850W NOT WORKING.



## michael (Jun 2, 2013)

Hey hi Guys,

It's seems like I am in trouble,
my Cooler Master Silent Pro M2 850W PSU not working.

Today when I first try to install win7 64bit OS, It ran properly for 15 minutes, but then suddenly it stopped working, and then It started giving little push after every 3 seconds (Just like something stuck in fans when it actually not.)

Now every time when I switch power on the fan of PSU rolls and then go off but after every 3 seconds it moves a bit with tick tick sound.

Don't know what is the problem?

Is there any prerequisites of 850 watts PSU

please advise I am in trouble.

But surprisingly I am able to run my i7 3770k with Asus deluxe board with siver arrow cooler and 16Gb ram with 500Gb Hd with just another sapare 450 watt PSU.

Guys please advice.


----------



## erocker (Jun 2, 2013)

If it's working with one PSU and not the other I'm afraid the PSU is most likely bad.


----------



## McSteel (Jun 2, 2013)

Something is shorting out the PSU or even just the fan controller in it. Can you RMA the unit? If not, perhaps you could even fix it yourself, if you're so inclined...


----------



## shovenose (Jun 2, 2013)

That's why you shouldn't buy a Cooler Master PSU  Seasonic is the best, XFX is also good because they're really just Seasonic.


----------



## michael (Jun 2, 2013)

Ok, I am just registering my product on cooler master site. is there any issue with my voltage at home ? does 850w psu require any stabilizer or something ?
Will cooler master support give me replacement or 650w psu?


----------



## erocker (Jun 2, 2013)

michael said:


> Ok, I am just registering my product on cooler master site. is there any issue with my voltage at home ? does 850w psu require any stabilizer or something ?
> Will cooler master support give me replacement or 650w psu?



No requirements for using a 850 watt PSU. There are other home appliances that use much more power than that. 

Cooler Master will give you the same PSU in return. There's no reason they would give you a lesser PSU.


----------



## McSteel (Jun 2, 2013)

It is in no way your fault that the PSU stopped working, and never let anyone tell you otherwise. As for what CoolerMaster will do, that I don't know. What I do know is that I would settle for no less than I have paid for - don't let them give you a lesser PSU as a replacement.


----------



## BiggieShady (Jun 2, 2013)

Take it back to the store as soon as possible, take the receipt with you and insist they have sold you defective unit. Stores usually have a time period after purchase (one week minimum) in which you can return goods no questions asked - most probably you won't get your money back, only store credit - don't accept the new unit of the same model - use store credit to buy seasonic or xfx as shovenose suggested.

P.S. I can't believe the problems you are running into while doing this build of yours.


----------



## Frick (Jun 2, 2013)

Even if they only give you another unit of the same model it's good. Seasonics can be duds as well as XFX or Corsair or anything. CM are not bad. You're having some bad luck there.


----------



## michael (Jun 2, 2013)

I paid Rs.9200/- for CM 850w PSU which is not working but my Rs. 600/- doing the job which I removed from another case It has very less connectors.

Yes, I am trying my best to lodge complaint online buy I don't see Country India there,I dont know whether my local reseller give me replacement , need to check whether CM service center in my area.
Thanks, michael

look my poor machine below


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 2, 2013)

michael said:


> I dont know whether my local reseller give me replacement



if you cant get a replacement for a faulty PSU from your reseller, something is fishy... as said before any computer store WILL give you a refund on a non working item.


----------



## michael (Jun 2, 2013)

yes I would straight away go for replacement, but I just feel that the sufficient current is not being provided for this 850w psu to work, because every time I press power button at first step psu fan start rolling along with cooler fan  but then psu fan just stops and start giving little little movement of say 5mm in distance but then they dont just run. 

As erocker said that there are many home appliances use more than 850w, so i thing my cm psu must be faulty.
Edit:- Do you all guys purchased Windows OS or just torrently get it ?
edit:- Please forget about OS related stuff, I just asked.


----------



## Frick (Jun 2, 2013)

michael said:


> yes I would straight away go for replacement, but I just feel that the sufficient current is not being provided for this 850w psu to work, because every time I press power button at first step psu fan start rolling along with cooler fan  but then psu fan just stops and start giving little little movement of say 5mm in distance but then they dont just run.
> 
> As erocker said that there are many home appliances use more than 850w, so i thing my cm psu must be faulty.
> Edit:- Do you all guys purchased Windows OS or just torrently get it ?



That's a dead PSU alright. Something went wrong inside it. Could be anything, and you do not open it up. Go to the store, if it's a proper store you will get a new one fairly quickly. Piracy we don't discuss here, but I can say I got some Windows 7 licenses through school.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 2, 2013)

michael said:


> Do you all guys purchased Windows OS or just torrently get it ?



as if you even asked that  you have all this money to buy PC parts yet you cant be arsed to buy a genuine copy of Windows?


----------



## shovenose (Jun 2, 2013)

Well, you could get Ubuntu or Linux Mint if you wanted to not pay for your OS.


----------



## michael (Jun 3, 2013)

Hey Guys,
Thanks for the replies, please forget about that OS issue for now.
Just guide me about this thing.
Now I am able to run my CM silent pro M2 850W, but only when I connect 4 pin psu connector (please see in below pic 4.2 CPU 4+4 Pin)
Even when my system had started with another PSU I had connected only this 4 pin coonector as i did not have 8 pin connector.

Now the thing I want to know is that , is there something this 8 pin connector has to do with my PSU issue?

But if you see in my pic shown below, my PSU 8 pin connector socket is not as shown in motherboard 8 pin diagram.
the first 4 pin socket matches but remaining 4 pins dont have square at the corner, it has all 4 curved connectors.

Now my psu is working with only 4 pins connected.

is this right?

Shouldn't i be connecting all 8 pins connector?

if no then why is there two 8 pins socket with my psu?

Is this psu compatible with my motherboard?


Guys , I really need help on this. Please guide me. i waiting for your replies.
Edit; hey Guys now I have connected all 8 pins and still my psu is working irrespective of my socket pins matching difference, I really dont know whats wrong and what right ? please guide. 

Edit:- Hey Guys, I really want to know this, or is there any problem with voltage in my home ? or sufficient power is not provided to PSU?
What type of spike guard should I use for 850Watt PSU?
Thanks ,
michael


----------



## michael (Jun 3, 2013)

Anyone please explain me this, whats right whats wrong?


----------



## Frick (Jun 3, 2013)

I'd still say it's the PSU. Check the connectors in the 8-pin connector. Could be that they short or something. Check the connectors on the motherboard as well.


----------



## RCoon (Jun 3, 2013)

RMA the PSU, also there is an Edit function!


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 3, 2013)

michael said:


> Hey Guys,
> Thanks for the replies, please forget about that OS issue for now.
> Just guide me about this thing.
> Now I am able to run my CM silent pro M2 850W, but only when I connect 4 pin psu connector (please see in below pic 4.2 CPU 4+4 Pin)
> ...



The motherboard is supposed to use the 4+4 Pin ATX connector. The 6+2 connectors are for PCI-E devices and some motherboard that require extra power. More often than not motherboards can run off of just 4-pin EPS power, but it's better to run all 8 to ensure you're not pulling too much current over those 4 wires.

Does it not work when those two are both plugged in but it does when just one is?



RCoon said:


> RMA the PSU, also there is an Edit function!



Like the edit button, I think he is doing something wrong. I'm not convinced the PSU is dead.


----------



## Frick (Jun 3, 2013)

RCoon said:


> RMA the PSU, also there is an Edit function!



Yeah there's like monday morning now in India, the shop should be open.

EDIT @ aquinus: If it works with 4 pin power but not with all 8 I'm pretty sure the PSU is faulty. I could be wrong though.


----------



## RCoon (Jun 3, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> The motherboard is supposed to use the 4+4 Pin ATX connector. The 6+2 connectors are for PCI-E devices and some motherboard that require extra power. More often than not motherboards can run off of just 4-pin EPS power, but it's better to run all 8 to ensure you're not pulling too much current over those 4 wires.
> 
> Does it not work when those two are both plugged in but it does when just one is?
> 
> ...



Quite probably.

If a motherboard has 4+4pins, use them both.


michael said:


> Anyone please explain me this, whats right whats wrong?



Rule with motherboards. If there's a socket, and a wire that has the same letters and fits, plug it in.


----------



## michael (Jun 3, 2013)

Today morning when I was running my CM 850w psu on 4+4 pin connector, then also after 10 minutes it just stopped working.

@aquinus : If I am doing somethig wrong then how come it runs for 10 to 15 minutes and then goes off?
I have have these questions:-

1.If I rum my Motherboard on 4 pin connector then why are there 8 pin connectors on Motherboard , [see my 5th pic]

2.my PSU's both 8 pin connectors has NO SQUARE internal socket on second 4 pin connectors of each 8 pin connector( please see carefull in my 1st and 2nd pic, no one from you has talked about it yet.)

my board on normal powersupply ran pretty well, however tomorrow I am going to CM support store.
I wish my PSU is faulty one.

Thanks,


----------



## RCoon (Jun 3, 2013)

michael said:


> Today morning when I was running my CM 850w psu on 4+4 pin connector, then also after 10 minutes it just stopped working.
> 
> @aquinus : If I am doing somethig wrong then how come it runs for 10 to 15 minutes and then goes off?
> I have have these questions:-
> ...



if it shuts off after 15 mins, then maybe temperature is your problem... it wont boot up if its still too hot, until it cools down for a reboot. You did put thermal paste on the cooler right?


----------



## michael (Jun 3, 2013)

RCoon said:


> if it shuts off after 15 mins, then maybe temperature is your problem... it wont boot up if its still too hot, until it cools down for a reboot. You did put thermal paste on the cooler right?



I already said it is working with another low end PSU which is $180 lesser in price.

yes, I did put thermal paste very rightly, I don't thin CPu temperature is a problem I am using Thermal right Silver Arrow.

What about that 8 pin connectivity it is not matchable.
Is there any problem with Current going to my PSU.


----------



## RCoon (Jun 3, 2013)

michael said:


> I already said it is working with another low end PSU which is $180 lesser in price.
> 
> yes, I did put thermal paste very rightly, I don't thin CPu temperature is a problem I am using Thermal right Silver Arrow.
> 
> ...



I dont understand how a generic P1,P2,P3,P4 cable could not fit a processor 4+4pin socket. There are GPU 8pins, and CPU 4+4 pins, make sure you're not mixing them up.
They should say P1 or CPU1 CPU2 on the heads of the cables.


----------



## michael (Jun 3, 2013)

Look my 2nd pic with 8 pins in hand, if you see closely there is no SQUARE socket to right 4 pin connectors, and my both 8 pin connectors are like that only.

Hey man, the psu has two 8 pin connectors with similar structure and both has 4+4 structure, I am very eager to try all Asus features but damn it stuck at PSU stuff.


----------



## Frick (Jun 3, 2013)

Ok. What? Are you saying you used the wrong connectors? Does ot work now? What the fudge is going on?


----------



## Sasqui (Jun 3, 2013)

Frick said:


> Ok. What? Are you saying you used the wrong connectors?



Trying to plug the 8 pin PCIe connector into the MB???


----------



## silkstone (Jun 3, 2013)

It looks like he is holding the 4+4 pin mobo connectors, not an 8pin pcie connector (which is usually 6+2pin).

I believe those rounded sokets are designed to a rounded plug will fit in a square hole, but a square plug will not fit in a rounded hole.

I only have 1 of the connectors on my mobo though. If i remember correctly the wire's from my cpu look the same as yours.

I'm a little confused as to your problem though.

The pc is shutting off when you only have the single 4 pin connector in, or it is doing it when you have both of them in?


----------



## michael (Jun 3, 2013)

Ok guys, Let try to explain the things. Point wise

1. My CM PSU has two 8pin connector looking exactly same with words mark as it is for motherboard of PCI-E .

2.My Asus P8Z&&-V Deluxe motherboard has 8 pin connector, this 8 pin connector has uniqe internal pin structure like SQUARE and HALF SQUARE - HALF CIRCLED (I hope what I am trying to say here) but my PSU's both 8 pin connectors has no such a structure the second 4 pin socket of each of two  8 pin connector is having all four HALF SQUARE - HALF CIRCLED structure.

So my question is can I insert this four HALF SQUARE - HALF CIRCLED in FULL SQUARE socket?


----------



## shovenose (Jun 3, 2013)

michael said:


> Ok guys, Let try to explain the things. Point wise
> 
> 1. My CM PSU has two 8pin connector looking exactly same with words mark as it is for motherboard of PCI-E .



WTF are you saying?



michael said:


> 2.My Asus P8Z&&-V Deluxe motherboard has 8 pin connector, this 8 pin connector has uniqe internal pin structure like SQUARE and HALF SQUARE - HALF CIRCLED (I hope what I am trying to say here) but my PSU's both 8 pin connectors has no such a structure the second 4 pin socket of each of two  8 pin connector is having all four HALF SQUARE - HALF CIRCLED structure.
> 
> So my question is can I insert this four HALF SQUARE - HALF CIRCLED in FULL SQUARE socket?



I looked up your PSU online. It has these connectors:
M/B 24 Pin Connector x 1
CPU 4+4 Pin x 2
PCI-E 6+2 Pin x 6
SATA x 12
4 Pin Peripheral x 5
4 Pin Floppy x 1

It has TWO of the 8-pin motherboard CPU connectors. You ONLY NEED TO USE ONE. It's got SIX 8-pin PCI express connectors... those are for your GRAPHICS CARD, NOT the MOTHERBOARD.

I have noticed as well that sometimes PSUs in the second half of the 4-pin, don't have the correct keying. But it fits easily regardless and is not an issue. If plugging those in causes your PSU in to shut down you are either making a huge mistake either there is somewhere else in your build, or something is faulty.

^Not shouting, just too lazy to use bold and I am trying to emphasize the important points.
Hopefully this is helpful. But seriously man, relax, and think about it.


----------



## RCoon (Jun 3, 2013)

shovenose said:


> WTF are you saying?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



in other words * DO NOT PLUG THE PCI-E POWER 8 PIN INTO THE MOTHERBOARD *

Plug this into the motherboard:







Oh and by the way, if you have your PSU sitting on foam like that with the vent faced down, its going to *OVERHEAT AND TURN OFF.*


----------



## silkstone (Jun 3, 2013)

The one he is holding on the first page is the mobo connector.

Do not plug anything in that says PCI-E. It shouldn't fit, but don't even try.

Your PSU has a bunch of 8 pin connectors. The ones that go into the mobo are 4+4 and the ones that go into your video cards are 6+2

Put the mobo plugs into the mobo socket.

Edit - and please fill out your system specs.

Edit 2 - If you are not sure read the mobo manual

Edit 3 - The mobo connectors look like this. They will fit into the plugs on the mobo. 






Don;t worry that one of the sockets on the mobo is all square, it will still fit.


----------



## michael (Jun 3, 2013)

RCoon said:


> in other words * DO NOT PLUG THE PCI-E POWER 8 PIN INTO THE MOTHERBOARD *
> 
> Plug this into the motherboard:
> 
> ...


That's not the psu i am talking about that is vip made cheap one which has less connectors but working properly.

And yes this Cooler Master 850 psu has nothing mentioned like cpu1 and cpu2 on those two 8 pin connectors for motherboard

However I am just using that another  vip made psu to keep my system running for over 6 hours now, just to check all my currents stuff working properly and check some motherboard futures.


----------



## silkstone (Jun 3, 2013)

Those 2x 4-pin adapters are for the mobo. you should have a total of 4. 2 of them will have the exact same shape so as to fit in the socket in the mobo. the shape shouldn;t matter tho.

Does the computer crash with both of the connectors plugged in?


----------



## michael (Jun 3, 2013)

*No help with cracks/warez*


----------



## erocker (Jun 3, 2013)

michael said:


> *edited*


Nope, we will not help you with pirated software. Don't ask again.


----------



## michael (Jun 3, 2013)

Ok thats fine. But I am going to buy new os windows ultimate 64bit.
But wanna make sure that there is nothing wrong with my Motherboard, however with 30 days trial version it worked well.
is this BIOS which gets corrupted by doing this thing?
The answer to this will really help my knowledge. Please tell me.


----------



## erocker (Jun 3, 2013)

I suppose it is possible.


----------



## michael (Jun 3, 2013)

erocker said:


> I suppose it is possible.



Ohh I am really fed up of this thing now, just came from office and directly got into this trouble at 1 am in night.

Please tell me what it means if leds are blinking ?
Anything corrupted?


----------



## silkstone (Jun 3, 2013)

Can you outline your problem more clearly?

Nothing will be corrupted. Your Bios is fine. Just don't ask about cracks or pirated software, etc.


----------



## Frick (Jun 3, 2013)

This is getting almost funny know. You should have a subforum by yourself.


----------



## shovenose (Jun 3, 2013)

Now, I might ask dumb questions sometimes, but this "michael" guy is starting to get on my nerves. We try to do our best to help but he refuses to listen, and just spews random questions...
Whatever happened to having a brain??


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 3, 2013)

shovenose said:


> Now, I might ask dumb questions sometimes, but this "michael" guy is starting to get on my nerves. We try to do our best to help but he refuses to listen, and just spews random questions...
> Whatever happened to having a brain??



Yep, and issue like this could easily have been resolved in one page. more or less a few posts.


----------



## Frick (Jun 3, 2013)

1. Is it working properly now or does it still shut down after 10 minutes, with *both* 4-pin connectors connected?

2. If it does not work properly: Does it work properly with only *one *4-pin connector?

3. What LED's would these be? Power LED should be on when the computer is on. HDD led will blink when there is HDD activity.


----------



## michael (Jun 4, 2013)

I will update soon.Let me try all my asus deluxe mb future first with my another psu.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 4, 2013)

Um, looking at the picture you posted of your "poor machine" are you trying to run it while it is sitting on a cloth, that is most likely loaded with static electricity?


----------



## RCoon (Jun 4, 2013)

michael said:


> I will update soon.Let me try all my asus deluxe mb future first with my another psu.



quit fondling your motherboards future(features), and get your PSU **** together.


----------



## Frick (Jun 4, 2013)

Also, read the manual.


----------



## RCoon (Jun 4, 2013)

Frick said:


> 1. Is it working properly now or does it still shut down after 10 minutes, with *both* 4-pin connectors connected?
> 
> 2. If it does not work properly: Does it work properly with only *one *4-pin connector?
> 
> 3. What LED's would these be? Power LED should be on when the computer is on. HDD led will blink when there is HDD activity.



4. Red LED is a MEM-OK LED, likely a memory issue if that stays red when powered up.


----------



## Frick (Jun 4, 2013)

RCoon said:


> 4. Red LED is a MEM-OK LED, likely a memory issue if that stays red when powered up.



Yeah there are a bunch of LED's on that motherboard, and an alphanumerical LED display for troubleshoothing. Wrote that before I knew that.


----------



## michael (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi Guys,

thanks for replies.

Yes, tomorow I am going to get my PSU replaced or checked.



What is this LED blinking issue with motherboard which just blinks one after another ?

Thanks,


----------



## erocker (Jun 4, 2013)

michael said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> thanks for replies.
> 
> ...



Hi Michael, I'm going to give you one last warning. Your post has been edited of cracked/pirated software talk. This is the third time that this has been done. There won't be a fourth time.

I am also going to warn you in regards to asking redundant questions. READ THE RESPONSES TO YOUR POSTS, they have answers and helpful information. Re-asking questions like they haven't been responded to in the first place is counterproductive and basically a waste of all of our time. Please be more considerate towards the people helping you. This is the last thing I'm going to say on this matter.


----------



## michael (Jun 4, 2013)

yes, i follow this. I am new to such forums , so dont know most of the rules,I will take care.

Yes, I have put my motherboard on cabinet parts, not on cloth now,
However I am into more trouble now, you people will start laughing now.

My Thermalright Silver Cooler does not fit in my antec lan boy air cabinet. Those taller fans cant just make my side cabinet cover to get into place.

I had taken all the precaution and measurements ,but the height which is mention in site does not include fan heights too and I can not even lower the fans any more.

I will sell this with half price to someone now.

i am thinking about buying cooler master tpc 812 now, however can i use that cooler which comes with intel processor ?

going for psu service center tomorrow,

Thanks,


----------



## RCoon (Jun 4, 2013)

run it without the side panel on, i did that for a while.


----------



## michael (Jun 4, 2013)

RCoon said:


> run it without the side panel on, i did that for a while.



Yes, thanks for reply. but no I dont like running without side panel, I love my lan boy a lot.
I bought it because it looks good than any other and has lighting fan option, personnel choice though. I will buy another cooler.


----------



## drdeathx (Jun 4, 2013)

OMG... What next?


----------



## erocker (Jun 4, 2013)

michael said:


> however can i use that cooler which comes with intel processor ?



Why couldn't you? Intel wouldn't send a cooler for an AMD processor with their processors.


----------



## michael (Jun 4, 2013)

erocker said:


> Why couldn't you? Intel wouldn't send a cooler for an AMD processor with their processors.



but certainly it wont handle extreme heat .
I am not going to overclock which i still need to read about.

Will Cooler master tpc 812 fit in my lan boy air ??????


----------



## erocker (Jun 4, 2013)

michael said:


> but certainly it wont handle extreme heat .
> I am not going to overclock which i still need to read about.
> 
> Will Cooler master tpc 812 fit in my lan boy air ??????



The included CPU cooler is meant to run on a stock (not overclocked) CPU. It will be fine.

The CM TPC 812 is 2 mm shorter than the Silver Arrow. You can make the measurements.


----------



## shovenose (Jun 4, 2013)

michael said:


> but certainly it wont handle extreme heat .
> I am not going to overclock which i still need to read about.
> 
> Will Cooler master tpc 812 fit in my lan boy air ??????



Intel would not include a CPU cooler that did not cool the processor sufficiently.
Is it marginal at best? If run at high load 100% of the time and you overclocked it a bunch, yes. But you should have the sense not to do that.


----------



## michael (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanks guys! You all are damn helpful and talented. I got your points regarding intel cooler, but should i use thermal paste on intel cooler? i had already applied thermal paste on i7 chip while installing silver arrow
I am just beginner,I note down the things you people say.
I work from 11am to 11pm so I hardly get time for this in day. But I will not give up.
NOw I installed 32GB ram but Mb giving ram led error, eroor code 55 on asus deleuxe but all rams are properly pluged in.
But my bullshit cm psu stills keeps on restarting, does any error on board lets psu restart?
Any help

I cant go to support till this saturday.

Edit:- I am thinking about buying Cooler Master 412 Slim Cooler, Just tell me can it handle 4.2GHZ OC. Its height is 160mm and and EVO 212's is 159mm, however Silver Arrow is also 160mm in height, I guess that is only about height of its Heatsink.
Silver arrow without those huge fan can easily fit in my Antec Lan Boy Air though, but is it ok to use it without those two fans ?
Thanks.


----------



## BiggieShady (Jun 5, 2013)

michael said:


> Any help



No, there is no more left because it all went to you already. Give some back, then ask again


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 5, 2013)

michael said:


> Thanks guys! You all are damn helpful and talented. I got your points regarding intel cooler, but should i use thermal paste on intel cooler? i had already applied thermal paste on i7 chip while installing silver arrow
> I am just beginner,I note down the things you people say.
> I work from 11am to 11pm so I hardly get time for this in day. But I will not give up.
> NOw I installed 32GB ram but Mb giving ram led error, eroor code 55 on asus deleuxe but all rams are properly pluged in.
> ...



Next time pay the shop to build it for you.....


----------



## michael (Jun 5, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Next time pay the shop to build it for you.....



No I will build just a little bad luck.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 5, 2013)

asking questions EVERY step of the way is not bad luck....


----------



## michael (Jun 5, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> asking questions EVERY step of the way is not bad luck....



As I alreay told you all are biggies and I am beginner, I want to learn all this stuff. 
Let my system get booted thats all I need


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 5, 2013)

you should have had a friend assist you then.  Being a beginner and learning doesnt mean you wing it and hope for the best.  Several times people in this thread have answered your questions only for you to ask them over again.  Part of learning is being able to accept proper advice and help when its given, not to ignore it and ask the questions again.


----------



## michael (Jun 5, 2013)

Sorry. I have done the things as advised as well.

1.I kept my board on metal part of cabinet rather than Cloth.
2.I am using purchased product of Windows 7 64bit ulimate.

None of my friends have interest in bulding such expensive system, they either work with dual core pentium or i5 laptop.

today at night I will do some testing again.


----------



## RCoon (Jun 5, 2013)

michael said:


> Sorry. I have done the things as advised as well.
> 
> 1.I kept my board on metal part of cabinet rather than Cloth.
> 2.I am using purchased product of Windows 7 64bit ulimate.
> ...



motherboard bare on a metal cabinet? what kind?!


----------



## Frick (Jun 5, 2013)

RCoon said:


> motherboard bare on a metal cabinet? what kind?!



I think he meant he mounted it on a motherboard tray.

I REALLY hope that is what he means.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 5, 2013)

Frick said:


> I think he meant he mounted it on a motherboard tray.
> 
> I REALLY hope that is what he means.



probably without stand offs lol.


----------



## shovenose (Jun 5, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> probably without stand offs lol.



That was my thought exactly.


----------



## BiggieShady (Jun 5, 2013)

michael said:


> Sorry. I have done the things as advised as well.
> 
> 1.I kept my board on metal part of cabinet rather than Cloth.
> 2.I am using purchased product of Windows 7 64bit ulimate.
> ...



As you have gathered from previous posts, cloth is bad (possible static), metal surface is bad (possible short contacts) ... when testing outside the case without the proper test bed - use dry non-conductive surface (for example one of the boxes). When installing the board in the case, don't forget to use stand-offs. With PSU, don't obstruct the air flow and also make sure you are using grounded outlet. Good luck.


----------



## michael (Jun 5, 2013)

Antec lan boy air has removable part on which we can place motherboard, I have removed that from cabinet and place mb over it with all wholes screwed. I cant put that in my cabinet as the working other psu has no long power cables as CM 850w has.
There are 9 screw holders (in which we screw ) are  between my motherboard and that tray.

EDIT:- I guess this stand-offs are nothing but the screw holders which I am talking about. right?


----------



## RCoon (Jun 5, 2013)

michael said:


> EDIT:- I guess this stand-offs are nothing but the screw holders which I am talking about. right?



Yes.


----------



## drdeathx (Jun 5, 2013)

michael said:


> EDIT:- I guess this stand-offs are nothing but the screw holders which I am talking about. right?


----------



## michael (Jun 5, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Thanks for all your valuable replies.

First of all ,
My motherboard is running nicely since 40 minutes with my old VIP made psu not CM PSU.
But my Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit installation has stuck at window saying, 
"Setup is starting services" I really didn't want to ask this question here, so I tried googling the things about this issue but did not find proper solution to resolve such problem.

So I had to come back and ask this question to you guys, how to resolve this, I have installed all gskill ripjaws 32GB RAM.

Is there anything in the BIOS that I need set/change ?

please advice and bear with me.

Thanks.

EDIT:- then my pc  got restarted, the I selected start windows normally and then further installation started but the it give me error that " windows setup could not configure Windows to run on this computers hardware"

What is this error I never seen this error before. Please advise.


----------



## erocker (Jun 5, 2013)

michael said:


> I have installed all gskill ripjaws 32GB RAM.
> 
> Is there anything in the BIOS that I need set/change ?



How many sticks of RAM?

Please provide a link to the actual RAM you are using.


----------



## michael (Jun 5, 2013)

erocker said:


> How many sticks of RAM?
> 
> Please provide a link to the actual RAM you are using.



I am using these RAMs

http://www.flipkart.com/g-skill-rip...t_7&otracker=from-search&query=gskill ripjaws

I am using 4 sticks of RAMS .

gskill ripjaws. 1600MHz  8GB * 4

Thanks.
Its 3 am now here going to bed, will reply after 6 hours.


----------



## erocker (Jun 5, 2013)

Did you set XMP setting in bios? XMP setting will basically run your RAM at its rated voltage, frequency and timings.

Since you're using four sticks you may need to add .05v or so.


----------



## michael (Jun 6, 2013)

Ok. this is really new to me let me see it.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 6, 2013)

Also be sure that AHCI is set for SATA mode in the BIOS. Just try a new OS install. Something got corrupt during the previous one if its hanging at that spot. And you better be installing a Genuine copy of Windows, not some piece of junk you found online.


----------



## RCoon (Jun 6, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Also be sure that AHCI is set for SATA mode in the BIOS. Just try a new OS install. Something got corrupt during the previous one if its hanging at that spot. And you better be installing a Genuine copy of Windows, not some piece of junk you found online.



^This.
Check in BIOS for Hard Disk settings, make sure nothing says Native IDE, and set it to AHCI etc


----------



## michael (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi Guys,
Thanks for your valuable replies.
Today in morning I could successfully installed my newly brought Genuine copy of Windows 7  Ultimate 64 bit.

The only difference between yesterday night' try to installation and this one in morning was, as Erocker said, I went into BIOS and set my 32GB RAMs frequency *from AUTO to 1333MHz*. and then I saved it  and started the fresh installation , in this attempt I could hardly see my screen got stuck at "Setup starting  System services”, it might just got completed quickly.
2nd thing , Earlier I had created  3 partitions on my 500Gb HD
1st C drive 40GB Primary
2nd D drive 40Gb Primary
3rd E drive 320Gb Primary
(100MB for system)
But in the second try which succeeded I had created only :
1st C drive 40GB Primary
2nd rest 360GB for  D rive
(100MB for system)

*@erocker:* I really could not find the word XMP in bios where I can click and select .
Yes, I had read about that hard disk set to AHCI mode in BIOS, It was set to AHCI only from beginning..
*But to be on safer side I selected my 32GB  Gskill Ripjaws 1600Mhz RAM’s frequency   to 1333MHz.
I think I should set it  to 1600MHz as it is RAM’s stock frequency right ?*My CPU temp is 33C to 39C with my Silver Arrow.
Now I am probably damn sure that my that Cooler Master CPU is faulty as it still starts restarting.
I am currently running my PC with local VIP made 450W PSU(With less connectors.)
*Some Questions:--*Does any one of you use Antec Lan Boy Air Cabinet?
Can 850 watt PSU carry load of 15 fans along with all PCI-E stuffs?
*Do I need to update my BIOS to support some functionality of board?Is it Easy? I never done such things.* (I read in some site that first we need to update the BIOS to support few things)

*Some of things I am very curious to check are:-*
1.Does Intel® 82579V, 1 x Gigabit LAN Controller boost my Internet speed 
2.How well does the WiFi Go works,and about Hd streaming from PC to wifi/DLNA phone.
3.Also the USB charger benefits.
4. Asus onboard dts sound.
5. I am also planning to put  15 yellow fans,(if everything works well)
*My system specs are:-*1.i7 3770k 3.5GHz
2.Asus P8Z77-V Deluxe
3.Gskil Ripjaws (Red one) 1600MHz 4 * 8GB
4.Thermalright Silver Arrow (May change as it does not fit in Lan Boy)
5.Cooler Master Silent Pro 850W (Not working) PSU
6. Windows 7 Ultimate 64Bit
7.Antec Lan Boy Air (Just loved it)
8.Nitho HDMIcable 3 meters.

Thanks,
michael

EDIT:-Is there any one who used/uses Asus P8Z77-V Deluxe Motherboard? Is there any sequence that we need to follow while installing Softwares for this motherboard features?


----------



## RCoon (Jun 6, 2013)

michael said:


> Does any one of you use Antec Lan Boy Air Cabinet?
> Can 850 watt PSU carry load of 15 fans along with all PCI-E stuffs?



Yes it can, 2 years ago I had the LANBoy air with 17 fans (a PCIE fan and ghetto strapped one)


----------



## michael (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi Guys,
Currently I am installing drivers/softwares from Asus site for my deluxe board.
There are really 100s of .exe of softwares to install  , moreover softwares with previous version arre also present which is making newbie like me think over it again and again what and which version needs to install


----------



## erocker (Jun 6, 2013)

Honestly, there are two things that you should do at this point.

Read some guides on how to setup a computer/configure Windows, *read your manual*, read Ivy Bridge overclocking guides.

Or, find someone to help you set it up where you live.

Here's a couple good guides you should read through and familiarize yourself with: 

Ivy Bridge setup/OC guide: http://www.overclock.net/t/1291703/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboards/0_20

Windows 7 setup guide: http://www.blackviper.com/os-install-guides/windows-7-install-guide/


----------



## michael (Jun 6, 2013)

Ok! I will do it myself.
As I already told there is no one who can help me on this matter.I just want to do this, even if I ask someone to set it up for me , even he will do the same thing as I would.
By the way I am not going to overclock for next month or so until I use/test all features of my Motherboard. I know It will take some time for me to know this things, Even shop from where I bought this things wont help me on this matter, in our Indian market , people build all system with
just $400.
Thanks.


----------



## erocker (Jun 6, 2013)

I edited in a couple helpful links in my post above. Give them a good read, they should help a lot.


----------



## michael (Jun 6, 2013)

erocker said:


> I edited in a couple helpful links in my post above. Give them a good read, they should help a lot.



The links you have provided are useful thanks for that. But I have already installed OS.
What I am telling is that this asus deluxe board has so much feature to install for.

Just have a look on download section here

http://in.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_1155/P8Z77V_DELUXE/#download


----------



## erocker (Jun 6, 2013)

michael said:


> The links you have provided are useful thanks for that. But I have already installed OS.
> What I am telling is that this asus deluxe board has so much feature to install for.
> 
> Just have a look on download section here
> ...



Here is what you need to download/use from that link:

Chipset
Audio
LAN
USB
Wireless (if you're using it)
SATA

You don't need any of the utilities or anything else.


----------



## michael (Jun 6, 2013)

erocker said:


> Here is what you need to download/use from that link:
> 
> Chipset
> Audio
> ...


Thanks Erocker!!!!
I am just downloading from it.
[Guys, The amount of money I have used for my this cpu is 4th time HIGHER of my monthly salary and I have not yet bought Tv tuner and and sound card I just love gadgets and waana use latest technology]

@erocker:
Should I not be updating the bios, It has best features I guess, or can I update it later on may be after 1 week or so? will it effect my all installed softwares or OS?
See below pic it says for stable system use this bios update.

Finally the downloads completed see below 2nd pic


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 6, 2013)

michael said:


> Thanks Erocker!!!!
> I am just downloading from it.
> [Guys, The amount of money I have used for my this cpu is 4th time of my monthly salary and I have not yet bought Tv tuner and and sound card I just love gadgets and waana use latest technology]



Congratz on the purchases!


----------



## michael (Jun 6, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Congratz on the purchases!


----------



## erocker (Jun 6, 2013)

michael said:


> Thanks Erocker!!!!
> I am just downloading from it.
> [Guys, The amount of money I have used for my this cpu is 4th time HIGHER of my monthly salary and I have not yet bought Tv tuner and and sound card I just love gadgets and waana use latest technology]
> 
> ...



If you want to update your bios, *read your manual*, the info is in there on how to do it. I have no idea why you downloaded all those utilities that you don't need. Half of the time they don't work and cause issues. I already told you what you need to download. What is the issue? Did you see what I told you to download? Are you just ignoring it? I'm getting weary on giving you any more help since you don't seem to be listening at all. Sorry, nothing more I can do. I gave you the info. Use it.


----------



## m1dg3t (Jun 6, 2013)

I hear NewEgg has some "How to" vids posted on YouTube... They're pretty informative , 1Hr long vid x3...

Cover the entire aspect/s of building & assembling a PC. Software install/s as well... Just so you know.

I also hear manufacturers manuals can also be informative! 

--------------------

SO what ever happened to the PSU? Which was the reason for this thread in the first place


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 6, 2013)

michael said:


>



LOL did I just get trolled?

I was congratulating you on your new PC........


----------



## michael (Jun 7, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> LOL did I just get trolled?
> 
> I was congratulating you on your new PC........


----------



## michael (Jun 7, 2013)

erocker said:


> If you want to update your bios, *read your manual*, the info is in there on how to do it. I have no idea why you downloaded all those utilities that you don't need. Half of the time they don't work and cause issues. I already told you what you need to download. What is the issue? Did you see what I told you to download? Are you just ignoring it? I'm getting weary on giving you any more help since you don't seem to be listening at all. Sorry, nothing more I can do. I gave you the info. Use it.


I am *NOT * going to install all that just downloaded all [as speed at night was good.] at once so I don't need to visit that page again. 
*I listen to all you guys, I don't ignore*.

EDIT:-
Guys, That Asus Q- Connector is really good saves us from complex front pins inserting directly onto the cable.

EDIT:-
Guys, one of the reason why I chose Asus motherboard is because of below video which demonstrates wifiGO uses
ASUS P8Z77 Series Motherboards - Connect Your Life...
Hope it just works the way it has been shown in this videos. *PLEASE CHECK THIS VIDEO.*


----------



## michael (Jun 7, 2013)

m1dg3t said:


> I hear NewEgg has some "How to" vids posted on YouTube... They're pretty informative , 1Hr long vid x3...
> 
> Cover the entire aspect/s of building & assembling a PC. Software install/s as well... Just so you know.
> 
> ...



THANKS FOR INFO.
yes, tomorrow I am going to CM support for PSU


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 7, 2013)

michael said:


> THANKS FOR INFO.
> yes, tomorrow I am going to CM support for PSU



You still haven't done that? What stopped you from going to the CM site and support a support/RMA ticket?


----------



## michael (Jun 7, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> You still haven't done that? What stopped you from going to the CM site and support a support/RMA ticket?



I dont get a time as I work from 11AM to 11PM Mon to Fri. Was supposed to go on Wed. but leave  got cancelled.Going tomorrow

EDIT: UPDATE
I need to install my win7 ultimate 64 bit again as I had created 40GB partition on my 500GB hard for install and it literally took 39GB for installation in C drive.
How much is the ideal size of drive that we should create for win7 ultimate installation for 64bit ???
I have just ordered samsung 840 pro 256GB SSD which will come before Monday.
How much size should I give on SSD for windows installation ??

Thanks (Guys you are damn helpful) Above questions are not that necessary though

NO PROBLEM I GOT THE SOLUTION, DONT REPLY ON THIS


----------



## michael (Jun 9, 2013)

Hey Hi Guys,

I went to Cooler Master support, They just used one small device to test my PSU and found that one of 8 LED on that testing device was not glowing, *so confirmed that brand new CM PSU will be given*.

Yesterday my PC got restarted when my refrigerator got restarted, so I am planning for new UPS, which gives me at least. 

Guys, I am planning to by decent UPS for my PC, but I have really know idea about how much watt UPS is necessary to buy?

For example *"APC Back UPS RS-600VA " supports 360watts, so can this UPS support my 850Watt CM PSU ?* 

Thanks


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 9, 2013)

michael said:


> Hey Hi Guys,
> 
> I went to Cooler Master support, They just used one small device to test my PSU and found that one of 8 LED on that testing device was not glowing, *so confirmed that brand new CM PSU will be given*.
> 
> ...



Ah, a new question! It depends on how much your system draws. Also more often than not you like to be able to use your computer when it runs off the battery so you need to drive the tower and your display. My SB-E machine uses 330 at idle between the my tower and both displays. Full load I'll hit a max of 500-600 (which is really unrealistic load for my machine). I don't know about yours though, I would get a Kill-A-Watt and test before buying it but the more power it draws the less of a duration the battery will last.

So my recommendation is, buy a Kill-a-watt, find out how much power your tower and display draws, then add half of that to the number you get and that sized UPS should be safe. I personally just went with a bigger one and got a 1500 VA UPS that can handle just over 800-watts total load and I never get close to it.

Also, if you don't lose power or get brown outs often, I wouldn't get it. Otherwise if you're in an area prone to dirty power, it might not be a bad idea.


----------



## michael (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks for the reply.

update from my side about V deluxe

1.WifiGo is really superb Software to get with asus V deluxe. Can open any video/application and simply drag to my galaxy note in extend mode and can watch it in second room as well , thats really fantastic.
Now I imagine if I buy a HD Tv Tuner card from Avermedia  and then simply drag a tv window to my cell and watch tv channel all over my home on phone.

But we can drag to only one phone at a time.

2. Files transfer from PC to phone is also very good.

But cant send any file or photo from phone to pc except what lies with in camera folder on phone.

3.Intel Gibabit LAN is great
My honestly I am not able to see any noticeable improvement in display now though I use i7 3770k having Intel HD Graphics with HDMI putput
My system rating for graphics is also only 5.9
Do I need to buy Graphics card to inhance this count ?
*
What is this LucidLogix Virtu MVP? will this improve my graphics on monitor ?*
*EDIT:- Guys, does Graphics card required to use this  LucidLogix Virtu MVP function ?*
*EDIT:2:-- I am getting below error message, I did read about MVP and enabled IGPU options in BIOS. What is this Error all about ?*

unfortunately Here the rainy season has started so I am facing ups and downs in voltage, my pc got restarted 3 times since last two days due to power surge. and as above post said i reaaly cant buy now 1500VA UPS but can buy 600VA UPS, will this 600Va do the job as of now???? Later  when i will buy 1500Va UPS , then may simply use this 600Va for lighting bulbs in case of power failures .


----------



## shovenose (Jun 9, 2013)

michael said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> update from my side about V deluxe
> 
> ...




Can we PLEASE work on one issue at a time? I am so confused.


----------



## michael (Jun 9, 2013)

Hey Hi Guys,
*First of all I do Thank you all of you for your  all valuable comments and replies.*

Well, I had two problems.

*1.My Cooler Master Silent Pro M2 M850 stops working after few minutes of operation.*

Solution:
Found. It was defeated. When I went to CM support, they used one testing device with 8 LEDs, out of which 1 LED was not blinking , confirming that PSU was defeated and I will get brand new PSU.
*
2.My Thermalright Silver Arrow not fitting in Antec LanBoy Air cabinet.*
Solution:
Found. I adjusted heat sink fans (by 90 degree which were initially coming in the way of my cabinets side panel) so that they kept 3mm space above and 2mm space below.
Guys, those specifications about heatsink fans dimensions *ARE NOT RIGHT *on many sites , it says that they are 160mm in height, WHICH IS  NOT RIGHT.  I measured them, heat sink fans are 140mm in height or say 150mm in length and vice versa depends on how you arrange them, I kept them 140mm in height.

Guys,I personally feel that there should be a centralized site where everybody will update the  information about  compatibility of components in other components.  

Like my update would be *Thermalright Silver Arrow fits in Antec LanBoy Air cabinet if heatsink fans height kept at 140mm.*

Please see below photos.
*
3.My third question is about LucidLogix Virtu MVP*
My honestly I am not able to see any noticeable improvement in display now though I use i7 3770k having Intel HD Graphics with HDMI putput
 My system rating for graphics is also only 5.9
 Do I need to buy Graphics card to inhance this count ?

 What is this LucidLogix Virtu MVP? will this improve my graphics on monitor ?
EDIT:- Guys, does Graphics card required to use this LucidLogix Virtu MVP function ?
EDIT:2:-- I am getting below error message, I did read about MVP and enabled IGPU options in BIOS. What is this Error all about ?

Thanks.


----------



## michael (Jun 10, 2013)

NO Reply ???shadedshu:shadedshu

new problem,,
Guys, This is what I faced in on my last pc that I used, few times, a screen used to flicker, if speakers are on then with sound and sometimes even blue screen comes and system just restarts.

I thing there is problem with my 500Gb segate hard disk or power load problem?
Sometimes my system just work fine, like now i am writing on same system but sometimes system just reboots and  "AE "error code come in display, I have also disabled boot from storage device from BIOS.

Any comments on this guys. I am going to receive samsung pro 840 256GB tomorrow.


Thanks


----------



## drdeathx (Jun 10, 2013)

My personal opinion: It is the user.


----------



## SaiZo (Jun 10, 2013)

michael said:


> NO Reply ???shadedshu:shadedshu
> 
> new problem,,
> Guys, This is what I faced in on my last pc that I used, few times, a screen used to flicker, if speakers are on then with sound and sometimes even blue screen comes and system just restarts.
> ...




Turn off power to the motherboard. Remove the CPU from the socket and then clear CMOS. Replace CPU and mount the cooler and use a single memory module in the slot furhtest from the CPU. Power up the board and see if it will POST.

The location of any onboard jumpers and switches is shown in your motherboard manual.

If that doesn't help - ask ASUS or where ever you bought the parts for the system.
Even I was a beginner once (newbie?), but I _always_ did read a manual. Even today I do so, if it doesn't work - then I'll Google it, if the answers are not there - then I'll come here. And if it still doesn't work, then I'll replace it..


----------



## George_o/c (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm happy that CM support helped you out as soon as you contacted them. Let us know if everything's ok with the replacement one


----------



## michael (Jun 11, 2013)

SaiZo said:


> Turn off power to the motherboard. Remove the CPU from the socket and then clear CMOS. Replace CPU and mount the cooler and use a single memory module in the slot furhtest from the CPU. Power up the board and see if it will POST.
> 
> The location of any onboard jumpers and switches is shown in your motherboard manual.
> 
> ...


Remove CPU
EDIT:- Today i will try with another 500Gb hard Drive and even with my Samsung pro 256GB SSD.
yes, drdeathx seems very talented guy.

Edit:- yes I understood that  LucidLogix Virtu MVP is useful only if I HAVE GRAPHICS CARD.
Going to get new psu tomorrow, I got SSD too.

*GENUINE REQUEST:- Anybody here using Asus P8Z77X-V Deluxe board PLEASE PING ME,this board has lots of features. and there seems to be proper sequence which I need to follow for installing those. Please let me know if You use this motherboard. *

Thanks a lot.

edit 2:-
Hey Guys, one of the user replied this about this SSD caching features on google, IS THIS RIGHT ?
*" If you're using an SSD for speed plus an HDD for storage, I wouldn't bother with ASUS' bios-based SSD caching system (which prevents you using your SSD for anything 

other than a cache). I would suggest you simply install Windows and all your programs on the SSD, and install My Documents and all your user folders on the HDD".*


----------



## michael (Jun 14, 2013)

Problem solved!!!!!
*MY NEW  REPLACED COOLER MASTER 850WATT PSU IS WORKING FINE*.

Even my blue scrren error which I encountered on my old 500GB Segate hard disk has occured on my new 256GB Samsung Pro SSD.

Guys, One more thing to notice here is that , this time I had connected my PSU into spike guard and then directly into wall socket, but previously I had used two spike guard before I could connect to my wall socket.(So it is always better to have less spike guard in between.).
This thread can be CLOSED NOW.

I specially thank to erocker and acquinus and all others whose name not remembered.


----------

